
Roguelike Celebration – SF Meetup of Developers and Players - kbenson
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/roguelike-celebration-tickets-26125753833
======
kbenson
I was clued into this from this[1] post, which mentions:

 _And I’m not just going as a spectator--I’ll be giving a talk alongside a
great cast of other speakers, including devs from Dwarf Fortress, DCSS,
Brogue, Caves of Qud, and… the original Rogue :P_

I imagine that's of interest to a few people here. :)

1: [http://www.gridsagegames.com/blog/2016/07/roguelike-
celebrat...](http://www.gridsagegames.com/blog/2016/07/roguelike-celebration/)

